# Tausende Passwörter von Comcast-Kunden im Netz [Update]



## Newsfeed (17 März 2009)

In einer frei zugänglichen Datei fanden sich die Zugangsdaten von tausenden Kunden des großen US-Providers.

Weiterlesen...


----------

